# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Zenuwblokkades bij rugpijn,lotgenoten gevraagd

## beining

hallo iedereen,mijn naam is sabine,en ik zoek lotgenoten,die ook chronishe rugpijn hebben.heb het al 15 jaar,krijg zenuwblokkaden,nu al 35 gehad,een 1 discus blokkade,bij dr.van leersum in het bronovo.afgelopen maandag 21.6.10 weer 4 gehad en nu zware napijn,kan met dat mooie weer niet naar buiten,balen,want de pijn reageert niet op pijnstillers.ik hoop,dat zich iemand meld.groetjes sabine

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Sabine,

Ook ik heb al wat blokkades achter de rug ... géén pretje hé!
De pijn is ook zéér moeilijk te bestrijden... welke pijnstillers heb jij al geprobeerd??
Jammer dat je niet van het mooie weer kan genieten nu .. das idd ferm balen!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Heel veel sterkte Sabine,wat leven met chronische rugpijn is idd geen pretje kan er ook van meespreken.Hopelijk vinden ze snel een oplossing voor jou pijnmedicatie.

Groetjes Do

----------


## beining

hallo dotito, bedankt voor je reactie. ik ben blij,dat ik de oproep geplaatst heb,heb bijna geen contact meer met mensen,behalve mijn gezin en artsen en mijn thuishulp.kom bijna niet buiten,waneer ik een goede dag heb,even een rondje met de scoot of naar het ziekenhuis.wat heb jij aan je rug,als ik vragen mag?hoe ga jij met de pijn om?helpen pijnstillers bij you? nog een fijne avond groetjes sabine.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Sabine,

Ik sukkel al enkele jaren met een lumbale discus hernia,plus dat ik ook geringe discopathies/ op L3-L4 heb een ook een beetje last van een discus bulging en geringe facetarthrose L5-S1.
Met uitstralingen van pijn naar lies/rechterbeen,die ik met momenten ervaar(verschrikkelijke pijn)
Voor pijnmedicatie neem ik transtec,dat zijn pleisters die ik om de 3 dagen vervang.Moet zeggen dat ik die goed kan verdragen,en dat de pijn zo dan dragelijk is.Neem jij pijnmedicatie?Als ik heel veel pijn heb,probeer ik me vooral rustig te houden,en positief te denken en te rusten.Ja is niet altijd gemakkelijk,als je voor de rest niet zoveel mensen ziet daar kan ik inkomen.Ik werk momenteel ook niet,heb mijn werk ook moeten opgeven het ging niet meer.Ik ben verpleegassistent van beroep,heb het heel moeilijk gehad om mijn job te moeten loslaten,maar u gezondheid gaat voor hé.Alé ben blij jou ook als lotgenoot te leren kennen,en wens jou heel veel sterkte toe!!

Groetjes Do

----------


## henderik41

Hallo,

Kijk eens op de homepage van www.Rugkliniek-Ipenburg.nl ( zevenhuizen -Drenthe)


Henderik41

----------


## dotito

Hallo Henderik,

Bedankt iig voor deze link,maar het feit is dat ik in Belgie woon en dat dat nogal ver is die rugkliniek.En ik weet ook niet of je met een Belgische hospitalisatie verzekering in NL terecht kunt denk het niet he.
Maar heb gezien op de site, het lijkt me wel een hele goeie kliniek.

Groetjes Do

----------


## henderik41

Je moet niet alleen denken maar ook iets doen.
Als je rugpijn zo erg is, dan doe je wat.

*Duidelijker kan ik niet zijn.*
Informeer eens. Misschien is in 2 uur je pijn weg.
Bellen en vragen kost niet veel.

----------


## dotito

Het is nog niet dat ik in al die jaren niets gedaan heb hoor,het enige dat ze evt kunnen doen is een operatie,maar dat stel ik uit tot er niets anders meer mogelijk is.

Maar kan altijd eens om vrijblijvend advies vragen.

Heb jij ervaring in die rugkliniek?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Sabine,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?

Lieve Do,
Ik heb in deze post http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ght=veenhuizen links geplaatst naar ervaringen over die rugkliniek.
Misschien heb je er wat aan...

Hallo Henderik,
Heb je zelf ervaring met die kliniek? Zag dat jij dezelfde bent als in de link die ik hierboven voor Dotito plaatste  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Als je iets hebt kan je er van alles aan doen dmv bewegen, voeding, lichaamshouding, andere preventieve maatregelen, therapie, pijnstillers of andere medicatie, maar dan nog kan niks helpen. En niet iedereen ziet een operatie wat vaak het laatste redmiddel is (maar lang niet bij alle aandoeningen en in alle specifieke gevallen geschikt is) zitten en het helpt ook niet bij iedereen, soms werkt zo'n operatie juist averechts en zit iemand met nog meer pijn, dus is logisch dat veel mensen zoals Dotito en ikzelf zo lang mogelijk proberen om de pijn op andere manieren te verlichten!

----------

